# Looking up arabians and half arabians on data source!



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I offered this a few years back and had a lot of people that were interested in having me look up their horse. So I decided to do it again! ;-) So if anyone has a registered pure, or half Arabian I would be happy to look them up for you! I can see any shows they have been in and how they placed, pedigree, foals, current and past owners, breeder. The membership for data source is not cheap so I want to make sure I use it alot!! Thanks for your time!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

OHOHOHOH!!! I have an arab/appy cross. I have the papers, and am REALLY curious to see how many owners he has had all his life.
His registered name is Scout Dancing

I know that his last owner didn't transfer the papers to her name, but I believe the owner before that did.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

xlionesss said:


> OHOHOHOH!!! I have an arab/appy cross. I have the papers, and am REALLY curious to see how many owners he has had all his life.
> His registered name is Scout Dancing
> 
> I know that his last owner didn't transfer the papers to her name, but I believe the owner before that did.



*SCOUT DANCING HAHR*1A326292 Chestnut 1997*
HI-CLOUD DANCER x SASSY STORM
Shows: None on record
Breeder: REBECCA P VAIL
Only his breeder had him registered under their name, no other recorded owners.
Siblings: SASSYS MOON-PIE, WINDY-D-VAIL JULIA, HI CLOUDS EASTER, WDV DANCING WINGS, SASSY STORM SPIRIT, WDV INDY
None of his siblings have had foals or been shown in any recognized shows.

A few pictures of horses in Scout Dancing's pedigree
Talagato









Mister Storm









Trinket









Red Plaudit










He also has some quarter horse breeding quite a few generations back.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, darn. Pretty much confirmed my boy isn't much of a showstopper! 
Thank you very much, though! Are any of those studs recognizable to you? Just out of curiosity!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

xlionesss said:


> Oh, darn. Pretty much confirmed my boy isn't much of a showstopper!
> Thank you very much, though! Are any of those studs recognizable to you? Just out of curiosity!



They only she records for shows that are recognized by AHA, so he could have been. Just no way to know for sure. 

Not right off hand, he apears to have mainly Crabbet and Egyptian breeding on his Arabian side. I added his full pedigree here if you want to check it out.  All Breed Pedigree Query


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you look them up from just the name? 

Glenagle Apollo was a grey arabian last owned by a lady in Nova Scotia. he was the sire of a couple of my foals when I lived there. This would have been in the early 1980's.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I have JD Princess Gemla, a 1997 mare. Is there anything you can find out about her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Can you look them up from just the name?
> 
> Glenagle Apollo was a grey arabian last owned by a lady in Nova Scotia. he was the sire of a couple of my foals when I lived there. This would have been in the early 1980's.


Just need name, or foals name. I'm not finding anything under Glenagle Apollo, can you check the spelling?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I have JD Princess Gemla, a 1997 mare. Is there anything you can find out about her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*JD PRINCESS GEMLA AHR*543623 Chestnut 1997
*(DU FADL GEM x DU GAMALA)
Shows: None
Foals: None
Full Siblings: JD FASEROUBA JUNE, 
Half Siblings: JD ORIENTAL STAR, JD HAFIDAS ABAH, TS CHEYENNE, JD MIST AAROUBA, JD SIR CHANCELLOR, JDS GEM DANDY(exported to canada).

From what I can see none of her sibilings or there foals have been shown in any AHA recognized shows.

JDS GEM DANDY JDS Gem Dandy










TS CHEYENNE TS-Cheyenne









Breeder: JOSEPH E DAGUE
Owners: JOSEPH E DAGUE
No other registered owners.

Groups she is registered with: The Pyramid Society: Egyptian Bred, Al Khamsa, Inc.

Pictures of horses in her pedigree

Sire DU FADL











DU SIR GEM










SERR MAARINER










NASR









Overall a really well bred Egyptian arabian. Let me know if there is anything else you might like me to look for. 
Ancestral Elements Egypt I, 77.6% Sa'ud, 9.4% Egypt II, 7.8%  Blunt, 5.2%


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

You are lovely, soo great. Thanks again!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Ahhh! I have a pure Arab, Et Mahrvelous 2005 bay gelding...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Gallop On said:


> Ahhh! I have a pure Arab, Et Mahrvelous 2005 bay gelding...


*ET MAHRVELOUS AHR*637407 Bay 2005* 
(CAM RANH BAY x HUT TREARA)

Breeder: SUE ROGERS SALING
Owners: JUSTIN K ROGERS AND KATHARINE R ROGERS 07-January-2007
SUE ROGERS SALING 27-May-2005
Shows: None

Sire
*CAM RANH BAY









*Show results:
AR ARABIAN SP CHARITY (890925)
Arabian Western Pl AO Champ: 5th out of 6
Arabian Western Pl: 4th out of 9

17TH ANNUAL FALL LA (880921)
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 2nd out of 2 
Arabian Western Pl: 1st out of 10
Arabian Western Pl AO: 2nd out of 10
Arabian Western Pl AO Champ: 1st out of 4
Arabian Western Pl Champ: 6th out of 11
NTAHC ALL AMATEUR SHOW (880916)
Arabian Stallion Breeding AT: 1st out of 3
Arabian Western Pl AO: 1st out of 11
Arabian Western Pl AO Champ: 2nd out of 13

GERMANTOWN CHARITY HS (881214)
Arabian Western Pl: 4th out of 8
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 2nd out of 5
Arabian Western Pl: 1st out of 9
Arabian Western Pl AT: 1st out of 7 
Arabian Western Pl AT Champ: 1st out of 6
Arabian Western Pl Champ: 3rd out of 4

TEXAS SHOOTOUT (86313)
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 3rd out of 4

N TX AMATEUR HORSE SHOW (86189)
Arabian Stallion Breeding AT: 1st out of 7 
Arabian Western Pl AO: 4th out of 17 
Arabian Western Pl AT: 3rd out of 18

ARKANSAS SPRING FEST I (86076)
Arabian Western Pl: 5th out of 20
Arabian Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 8
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 6th out of 17
Arabian Western Pl: 6th out of 23
Arabian Western Pl AO Champ: 5th out of 99 0

ARKANSAS SPRING FEST II (86077)
Arabian Western Pl AO: 5th out of 10

E TX AHC FALL FUN FESTIVL (85490)
Arabian Stallion Breeding AT: 5th out of 11
Arabian Western Pl Jr Horse: 5th out of 10
Arabian Western Pl: 6th out of 12
Arabian Western Pl: 4th out of 8

MISS AHA SPRING SHOW 85 (85010)
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 2nd out of 4

ARKANSAS ALL ARAB CHARITY (85034)
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 4th out of 5

SIERRA EMPIRE AHS (84265)
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 6th out of 8

*Dam was never shown*.

*Siblings*: To many to list them all. 40++

*KHEMODOTTI* (CAM RANH BAY x CLASSY PATCHES)
Has a ton of show results. Here are the results for regionals.

REGION 18 CHAMPIONSHIP (5252) Region: 18
A/HA/AA Walk/Trot Pl 10 & Under: Champ TOP 5 out of 6

REGION 18 LAST CHANCE SHOW (5251) Region: 18
HA/AA Hunter Pl AT: 4th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 4th out of 4
A/HA/AA Walk/Trot Pl 10 & Under: 1st out of 3

REGION 14 SILVERAMA (4785) Region: 14
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 3
HA/AA Western Pl: 3rd out of 5

REGION 13 CHAMPIONSHIP (2912) Region: 13
HA/AA Western Pl Jr Horse Champ: RES CH 2 out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: TOP 5 out of 6

*HH IM SPOTLESS*(CAM RANH BAY x SH SASSY BRITCHES)
Has many show results as well, however no regional or national wins.


















Photo's of horses is his pedigree.

My all time favorite Arabian Khemosabi.




























My second favorite Arabian MORAFIC




























ANSATA IBN HALIMA


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

This is so kind of you! We have two Arabians at our rescue, I'd love to know more about them. If you have time, could you look up "Czardas bey bask" (I'm not sure on that spelling at all). I'll have to look up our other one's registered name, I'm really curious about her, she's got a "bloody shoulder" and is a really flashy Arabian, so I wonder if she was something special in her day...
Thanks!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 2002 half arab registered mare, MARIMBA OF LANZARAC


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

PunksTank said:


> This is so kind of you! We have two Arabians at our rescue, I'd love to know more about them. If you have time, could you look up "Czardas bey bask" (I'm not sure on that spelling at all). I'll have to look up our other one's registered name, I'm really curious about her, she's got a "bloody shoulder" and is a really flashy Arabian, so I wonder if she was something special in her day...
> Thanks!


Not finding anything under that name, can you check the spelling? Or if you happen to know either sire or dams name I can look her up that way.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe it's Czardas Bi Bask? Or Basque... Sorry I wish I knew more! She came to us with very little information and very damaged, I know she showed a lot, especially in halter. But that's about it.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

kenda said:


> I have a 2002 half arab registered mare, MARIMBA OF LANZARAC


*MARIMBA OF LANZARAC CPAR*1A6670 Chestnut 2002*
(RAJOWAH x GH MELYNNE)
Breeder: FRANCES FISCHER
Shows: None that are recognized by AHA.

Dam: GH MELYNNE 
Shows: AHABC ANNUAL FALL FROLIC (4105)
Arabian Hunter Pl AO: 4th out of 4
Says she was exported to the USA but doesn't say from where.

*Siblings: *GH KHAADENCE+++//, GH DREAM OF MINE, KODAK MOMMENT, CHEROKEE WIND, FINESSE MSF, ENVESTED, PADRON PHANTESSE 

*GH KHAADENCE+++// CAHR*39976 Chestnut 1999* (GH VENTURE x GH MELYNNE)
Video: 



Shows: Multiple regional, us national and Canadian national wins.

Photo's of horses in her pedigree

GH MELYNNE









Baskafire









QF Noblesse









LEGGIERO


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

PunksTank said:


> Maybe it's Czardas Bi Bask? Or Basque... Sorry I wish I knew more! She came to us with very little information and very damaged, I know she showed a lot, especially in halter. But that's about it.


I do see a Czardas Bi Bask. Chestnut mare born 1983, does that sound right? Markings doesn't show any bloody shoulder. Just STAR, STRIP AND SNIP INTO NOSTRILS TO LIP..HIND PARTIAL STOCKINGS


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

kenda said:


> I have a 2002 half arab registered mare, MARIMBA OF LANZARAC


I just found my Czardas's pedigree on that site too, it looks like our horses are related! Bask is my Arab's Grandfather and your's great grandfather! That's so cool


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Twilight Arabians said:


> I do see a Czardas Bi Bask. Chestnut mare born 1983, does that sound right? Markings doesn't show any bloody shoulder. Just STAR, STRIP AND SNIP INTO NOSTRILS TO LIP..HIND PARTIAL STOCKINGS


Yup that's Czardas! It's the other one (who I don't have the registered name for) that has the bloody shoulder. I'll find out when I'm at the barn tomorrow her original name. 
This is Czardas a couple months ago, the woman I work with at the rescue was showing how they set her up for the shows - we're not very good at it!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Twilight Arabians said:


> They only she records for shows that are recognized by AHA, so he could have been. Just no way to know for sure.
> 
> Not right off hand, he apears to have mainly Crabbet and Egyptian breeding on his Arabian side. I added his full pedigree here if you want to check it out.  All Breed Pedigree Query


Yup, mainly Crabbet- domestic, a little Egyptian, some Polish via Niga -Nitez-Witez II, and two interesting Spanish lines.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, I'd love to have some info on my girl's ancestor if you wouldn't mind! Registered name: Idol Fusion half Arab foaled in 1994. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Could you please, pretty please...
Patino
Thanks


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I found Glenagel Apollo. He was registered in Canada. Born 14 May, 1972. CAHR *5063 
Sire was Ibn Apollo, dam was Kahlah Zeynah. 

Presumed deceased as of 31 March 2009.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

PunksTank said:


> Maybe it's Czardas Bi Bask? Or Basque... Sorry I wish I knew more! She came to us with very little information and very damaged, I know she showed a lot, especially in halter. But that's about it.


*CZARDAS BI BASK AHR*273759 Chestnut 1983
*(BI BASK x ZARZURA)
Shows: Never shown in halter. 
HUDSON VLY FALL CLSC II (1344) Region: 16 06-OCT-91 to 06-OCT-91
A/HA/AA Dressage Training Level 3rd out of 5
A/HA/AA Dressage Training Level 3rd out of 3
Arabian English Pl 4th out of 5

HUDSON VALLEY FALL CLS I (1343) Region: 16 05-OCT-91 to 05-OCT-91
A/HA/AA Dressage Training Level 3rd out of 6
A/HA/AA Dressage Training Level 3rd out of 3
Arabian English Pl 4t out of 4

16TH ANN MAINE ARAB SHOW (1414) Region: 16 30-AUG-91 to 01-SEP-91
Arabian English Pl AT 6th out of 9

37 ANNUAL ALL ARAB H/S (1104) Region: 16 25-JUN-91 to 29-JUN-91
Arabian Hunter Pl 6th out of 17 
Arabian Hunter Pl AT 6th out of 11 
Arabian English Pl AT 4th out of 7 
Arabian Mounted Native Costume AT 3rd out of 3 

HUDSON VALLEY ALL ARAB (1249) Region: 16 10-MAY-91 to 12-MAY-91
Arabian Hunter Pl Champ 8th out of 10 

HUDSON VLY FALL CLSIC II (891619) Region: 16 08-OCT-89 to 08-OCT-89
Arabian Western Pl Champ 2nd out of 18 

HUDSON VALLEY FALL CLSC I (891613) Region: 16 07-OCT-89 to 07-OCT-89
Arabian Western Pl 6th out of 22 

14TH ANNUAL MAINE ALL AHS (891616) Region: 16 01-SEP-89 to 03-SEP-89
Arabian Western Pl 3rd out of 13 
Arabian Western Pl Champ 5th out of 13 
Arabian Western Pl 4th out of 15 
Arabian Western Pl 2nd out of 6 
Arabian Western Pl 3rd out of 20 

AHANE 35TH ANNUAL ALL AHS (891606) Region: 16 27-JUN-89 to 01-JUL-89
Arabian Western Pl 4th out of 14 
Arabian Western Pl Champ 5th out of 11 
Arabian English Pl AT 6th out of 9 

AHC OF CONN 17TH SHOW (891604) Region: 16 26-MAY-89 to 28-MAY-89
Arabian Western Pl 1st out of 22 
Arabian Western Pl Champ 3rd out of 14 
Arabian Western Pl 7th out of 16 

HUDSON VALLEY ALL ARABIAN (891602) Region: 16 12-MAY-89 to 15-MAY-89
Arabian Western Pl Champ 6th out of 12 
Arabian Western Pl 6th out of 28 

EASTERN ARABIAN HORSE SHW (881514) Region: 15 05-AUG-88 to 06-AUG-88
Arabian Western Pl 3rd out of 23 
Arabian Western Pl 4th out of 12 

KEYSTONE INTL LVSTK EXPO (87415) Region: 15 05-OCT-87 to 05-OCT-87
Arabian Western Pl Jr Horse 6th out of 10 

Siblings: To many to list, over 200. :-0
Kheyecmo Bi Bask(Bi Bask x Kharma)









ADAMA BI BASK+ (Bi Bask x Linteza)









Photo's of a few horses in her pedigree

Bi Bask









ZARZURA










blue mantle










IREX


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Done doing look up's for today, I'll try to look up more tomorrow.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much Twilight! Surprised to see she never did halter xD and to see how well she did in WP! Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

SunnyK01 said:


> Oh, I'd love to have some info on my girl's ancestor if you wouldn't mind! Registered name: Idol Fusion half Arab foaled in 1994. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



*IDOL FUSION HAHR*4A315390 Bay 1994
*(IDOL LTD x EGYPTIAN MAGIC)
*Shows:* 
SHOWTIME 2005 (7552) Region: 13 02-JUN-05 to 05-JUN-05
HA/AA Western Pl: 5th out of 5
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 1st out of 1
GREAT LAKES COUNTRY CLASSIC (7357) Region: 13 06-AUG-04 to 08-AUG-04
HA/AA Mare Breeding: 3rd out of 3
MASON AREA CHAMBER OF COMMERCE (6919) Region: 13 11-JUN-04 to 13-JUN-04
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 6th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl: 4 out of 4
SHOWTIME 2004 (7212) Region: 13 03-JUN-04 to 06-JUN-04
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 6th out of 8
HA/AA Western Pl: 3rd out of 5
HA/AA Mare Breeding Stock/Hunter AO: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 5th out of 7
WMAHA 28TH ANNUAL CLASSIC (6773) Region: 13 29-AUG-03 to 01-SEP-03
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 5th out of 6
HA/AA Hunter Pl: 6th out of 8
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO Champ: 6th out of 6
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO: 6th out of 7
HA/AA Mare Breeding Stock/Hunter AO: 3rd out of 3
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO: 2nd out of 3
GREAT LAKES COUNTRY CLASSIC (6827) Region: 13 08-AUG-03 to 10-AUG-03
HA/AA Western Pl: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 9
Arabian Hunter Pl AO Champ: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 2nd out of 3
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO: 2nd out of 4
HA/AA Mare Breeding: 3rd out of 4
MASON AREA CHAMBER OF COMMERCE (6432) Region: 13 06-JUN-03 to 08-JUN-03
HA/AA Mare Breeding AO: 5th out of 5
HA/AA Hunter Pl: 4th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 3rd out of 3
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO: 4th out of 5
SHOWTIME 2003 (6548) Region: 13 29-MAY-03 to 01-JUN-03
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 6th out of 10
HA/AA Western Pl AT Champ: 5th out of 6
HA/AA Mare Breeding Stock/Hunter AO: 5th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 6th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl: 4th out of 5
GREAT LAKES COUNTRY CLASSIC (6255) Region: 13 09-AUG-02 to 11-AUG-02
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 8
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO Champ: 6th out of 7
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 3rd out of 4
HA/AA Hunter Pl AO: 4th out of 6
HA/AA Western Pl: 6th out of 7
HA/AA Mare Breeding: 1st out of 2
HA/AA Mare Breeding Champ: 2nd out of 2
WMAHA 26TH ANNUAL CLASSIC (5887) Region: 13 31-AUG-01 to 03-SEP-01
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 6
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 3rd out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 3rd out of 5
HA/AA Mare Breeding Stock/Hunter AO: 3rd out of 6
GREAT LAKES COUNTRY CLASSIC (5969) Region: 13 27-JUL-01 to 29-JUL-01
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 1st out of 3
HA/AA Western Pl Champ: 5th out of 6
HA/AA Western Pl AO Champ: 2nd out of 5
HA/AA Mare Breeding: 1st out of 5
HA/AA Mare Breeding Champ: 1st out of 2
HA/AA Western Pl: 1st out of 2
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 1st out of 2
SHOWTIME 2001 (5677) Region: 13 31-MAY-01 to 03-JUN-01
HA/AA Western Pl: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 6th out of 8
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 4 out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 6th out of 6
WMAHA 25TH ANNUAL CLASSIC (5230) Region: 13 01-SEP-00 to 04-SEP-00
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl: 6th out of 8
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 4th out of 6
MICHIGAN ALL ARABIAN (5483) Region: 13 04-AUG-00 to 06-AUG-00
HA/AA Western Pl: 2nd out of 2
HA/AA Mare Breeding AO: 4th out of 4
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 2nd out of 2
GREAT LAKES COUNTRY CLASSIC (5491) Region: 13 28-JUL-00 to 30-JUL-00
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 2nd out of 2
HA/AA Mare Breeding: 4th out of 5
HA/AA Western Pl: 2nd out of 2
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 2nd out of 2
MASON AREA CHAMBER OF COMMERCE (5262) Region: 13 09-JUN-00 to 11-JUN-00
HA/AA Western Pl AO: 3rd out of 3
HA/AA Western Pl AT: 4th out of 4

*Breeder:* NOT LISTED

*Siblings: *To many to list. 67+ only half siblings, no full.

SIRA SILVER LACE









Omar's Idol Maewee


















Chokhollit Khisses









Sire has many show wins and did very well. lowest he ever placed was 4th and that was his first show out of 9 horses, many many 1st place wins.

Photo's of sire.

*Idol Ltd*
(Aladdin I x Imogene)



















Photo's of horses in her pedigree

Aladdinn I









Aladdinn










ANSATA HALIMA SON










NABIEL


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Could you please, pretty please...
> Patino
> Thanks


*PATINO AHR*605955 Grey 2003
*(NICKLEBEY BERRY x CF PATINA)
Shows: No AHA recognized show results.
*Foals:* None
*Breeder:* THE MARTIN L SHERMAN JR FAMILY TRUST
*Sire show results:*
REGION 4 CHAMPIONSHIP (6683)
Arabian Country English Pl Champ: TOP 5 out of 11

AHACO ARABIAN HORSE SHOW (6664)
Arabian Country English Pl Champ: 1st out of 3
Arabian Country English Pl: 2nd out of 5

CASCADE ARABIAN HORSE SHOW (6587)
Arabian Country English Pl: 1st out of 3 
Arabian Country English Pl: 2nd out of 3

HEART OF AMERICA AUTUMN CLASSIC (3840)
Arabian Stallion Breeding Champ: 1st out of 4

*Siblings: *NICKIBEY BERRY, ICENICKLE++(Many regional and national wins), COPS N ROBBERS+/(Many regional and national wins), NBB MIZBEHAVIN, NBB PERFECT STORM, BELLARINA S, NICKLEBACK, GLITTER GIRL S, WH POLARIS, EMATINA, AZZULINA, SIR CAPONE, 

COPS N ROBBERS+/









NBB PERFECT STORM









GLITTER GIRL S









Photo's of hoses in his pedigree

HUCKLEBEY BERRY









BARBARY









ALADDINN









BAY EL BEY


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweeney Road said:


> I found Glenagel Apollo. He was registered in Canada. Born 14 May, 1972. CAHR *5063
> Sire was Ibn Apollo, dam was Kahlah Zeynah.
> 
> Presumed deceased as of 31 March 2009.


Thank you!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

*GLENAGEL APOLLO AHR*92361 Grey 1972
*(IBN APOLLO x KHALA ZEYNAH)
Presumed Deceased 31 May 2007
*Breeder:* JOAN D PULAY
*Shows:* No recognized AHA show results
*Foals:* DOMINION PRIDE, GYPSY SHADOW, DYLLION, FAUNAH, APOLLOS PEGUIS, ONTHA FLIPSIDE, HIGH VERMILION, APOLLOS RAUSHANNA, ORCHARDHILLSTORMY, PM CARASIL, MORRING GLORIE, MORRING SUN
*Export: *Canada
*Siblings: *SATIN LACE, CENTENNIAL VELVET, EL CABALLO PADRE, TWR NIOBE, TWR BANNER, TWR BRUTUS, GLENAGEL SHADDAI, ZORRIMBA, ARABIEH, RI CHICO, PRINCE IBNIGHT, GLENAGEL SASHA

Couldn't find any pictures of his foals or siblings.

Photo's of horses in his pedigree:

APOLLO









NASR









NIMR


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Twilight Arabians said:


> *PATINO AHR*605955 Grey 2003
> *(NICKLEBEY BERRY x CF PATINA)
> Shows: No AHA recognized show results.
> *Foals:* None
> ...


Thank You
I was hoping you'd find a pic of the sire....I was told he looks exactly like him...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea I searched for about an hour and couldn't find one sadly.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I talked to the owners of N/ breeders of my boy, wouldn't say why there's no pic of N. Not even on their website. Odd.
Thanks anyway


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks so much! Very neat to see pictures of her "family" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, this is very kind!

Estrella V and RR Maddux are my PBs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I talked to the owners of N/ breeders of my boy, wouldn't say why there's no pic of N. Not even on their website. Odd.
> Thanks anyway


Yea I looked on their website and it's weird they don't have any pictures of him...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

bump for anyone who may have missed this


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

If you have time and dont mind, we have an Arabian whos regustered name is "spring cadenza" we dont really know anything about her. Shes the one with the blood spot on her neck/shoulder.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If you're still doing lookups, we had a bay gelding named Diamond Santana. Someone looked him up previously, but all I learned was that he was never transferred after my parents sold him in 1996. It would be nice to have a few photos if you can come up with any or some sort of show record.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

PunksTank said:


> If you have time and dont mind, we have an Arabian whos regustered name is "spring cadenza" we dont really know anything about her. Shes the one with the blood spot on her neck/shoulder.


*SPRING CADENZA AHR*437653 Grey 1989
*(TC CADENCE x FH TRILOGY)
*Foals:* None
*Shows:* None


*Sire:* TC CADENCE(BOMARC x BRAWEGA)
*Foals:* BOLD CADENCE(Full Sibling), 29 half sblings.
*Shows:* NH 21ST ANNUAL ARAB SHOW (3081) Region: 16 
Arabian English Pl: 2nd out of 4 
Arabian English Pl: 3rd out of 3 
Arabian Pl Driving Champ: 2nd out of 2 
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 4th out of 5 
Arabian Most Classic: 1st out of 1 
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO: 1st out of 2 
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO Champ: 1st out of 2

NEW ENGLAND ARAB SHOW (3050) Region: 16 
Arabian Informal Combination: 1st out of 1 
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 4th out of 8 
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO: 2nd out of 3 
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO Champ: 2nd out of 3

NEW HAMPSHIRE ALL ARAB (2550) Region: 16 
Arabian English Pl: 1st out of 4
Arabian English Pl: 2nd out of 2
Arabian English Pl Champ: 3rd out of 3
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 4th out of 7
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO: 2nd out of 5
Arabian Stallion Breeding AO Champ: 2nd out of 2

NEW HAMPSHIRE ALL ARAB (87246) Region: 16 
Arabian English Pl: 5th out of 7
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 4th out of 11
*Photo of sire*:










Photo's of siblings:

Classic Cadence









NAF Calicadence 










*Photo's of horses in her pedigree:*

Bomarc









TARASZCZA (only horse in her pedigree with a bloody shoulder, that I could find)









BARBARY










BAY EL BEY


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> If you have time and dont mind, we have an Arabian whos regustered name is "spring cadenza" we dont really know anything about her. Shes the one with the blood spot on her neck/shoulder.


She's on allbreed
Spring Cadenza Arabian
With picture.
Quite an impressive pedigree and from what I can see a nice girl

```

```


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

CCH said:


> If you're still doing lookups, we had a bay gelding named Diamond Santana. Someone looked him up previously, but all I learned was that he was never transferred after my parents sold him in 1996. It would be nice to have a few photos if you can come up with any or some sort of show record.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*DIAMOND SANTANA AHR*444298 Bay 1988
*(DIAMOND PADRON x SANTANAS BEY LADY)
*Foals:* None
*Shows:* None
*Breeder:* LINDA M MEHNEY 
Grand Arabian Farms - The Farm

*Sire:* DIAMOND PADRON
*Foals: *ACE OF DIAMOND(full), 113 total
*Shows:* ASHAM HORSE SHOW (891319) Region: 13 
Arabian Western Pl: 5th out of 10

REGION 13 PB CHAMPIONSHIP (891312) Region: 13 
Arabian Stallion Breeding Champ: TOP 5 out of 16

HALF ARABIAN & ARABIAN SH (87126) Region: 13 
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 1st out of 11
Arabian Stallion Breeding Champ: 1st out of 5

NIAHAC ARAB HORSE FESTIV (86200) Region: 10 
Arabian Stallion Breeding: 1st out of 7

*Photo of sire:*


















*Photo's of siblings:*

GLF APOLLO










CRANBERRY BAY 










*Photo's of horses in his pedigree:*

PADRON









ODESSA









SERAFIX










FADJUR


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you very much! I just showed this to the young volunteer who spends time with her - she was very excited to see her family  Thanks!





deserthorsewoman said:


> She's on allbreed
> Spring Cadenza Arabian
> With picture.
> Quite an impressive pedigree and from what I can see a nice girl


Thanks - I just looked - I wonder who put that pic up of her, it was just a few years ago. Too bad such a nice girl wasted her life in our rescue - but no one wanted her  She's 24 now, but now there's a young girl who dotes on her, she's pretty thrilled about that!
This was her just last year


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey if you get a chance could you look up SGA Paradas Rose for me? I got her when she was two but I don't know much at all about her family
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KnightOfFame (Mar 7, 2013)

I have two that I would love to have looked up! 
1. MA KnightOfFame - I still have him
2. MI Classic Beau - he died about 10 years ago but I never knew much of his history and would love to know more!  thank you so much!

There is also another arab I know but do not own who supposedly was shown in halter but I am curious how he did his name is MA Eklipse


----------



## DoubleOEquestrian (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh bless your heart!!! Can you look up my boy? I don't have his registration number right here with me, but his name is Achylles CA and he is a bay purebred gelding.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Are you still doing lookups? Is love to see what they have listed for my guy! 

REA Sirius Quest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PokaDot (Nov 17, 2013)

If youre still looking horses up, I used to show a half arab Justa Joker LOA. I know his dad is Justa Fire DGL. He looks like a larger version of his daddy =]


----------

